# Rigging Bait



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

I was wondering how to rig up whiting/mullet. I have seen the through the gills and then down the stomach with the two zip ties method. But today i tried it three times and I didn't get the hook up. Am I doing something wrong or is it just the luck of the draw? On one i was using a cirlce and on the other to i was using a modified J. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

how big a hook?


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

It was a 10/0. Do you think I need to go bigger?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds goo. I hook through the eye or mouth, then to the gut where the size 14-16 circle hook fits in.. When there hungry, you will hook up.. No mistakes unless it is another type of feech feeling for the hook.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

16/0 cercle threw the anal fin that way the mullet swims off the bottom and sends out the vibrations for a predatory fish to find him . and use a mullet over 3lb . i also put a float on the line to keep the bait up off the bottom so crabs and hard heads stay away little longer .watch out thow .


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Those pilons will do it every time.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

no more stainless steal hooks for me .


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

*something like this*

this is a pony mullet


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

lunkerbrad said:


> no more stainless steal hooks for me .


what kinda hooks are stronger than stainless?


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Forged Fishing Hooks*

live2fish;
Most stainless hooks are not forged. For the strongest hooks you have to have
forged hooks....They come in Steel [Blued & Cadium(sp) plated] and Stainless.
The key is to look for flattened sides...Next time your in a real Tackle Shop that
caters to Salt Water anglers look for larger cadium plated hooks starting about
7/0 and up...in the bend of the hook you can see the flattened sides...That is 
the result of the forging process...I'm guessing it makes the hook +40% stronger
or maybe more...I've never seen any engineering data on it...
That being said...most of the time forged hooks are not required if your tackle is
properly balanced and your drag is properly set...
Mustad7731

As a matter of fact you might ask to see Mustad's model # 7731 that is a Forged hook.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

live2fish-fish2live said:


> what kinda hooks are stronger than stainless?


Just because it won't rust, doesn't mean stainless steel is stronger than steels that will rust.
The strongest hooks are made of forged heat treated carbon steel. You have to plate them with something, to keep them from rusting away. 
Most stainless steel that hooks are made of, don't respond to heat treating.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

If you look at the box or package you'll see that there is different grades of stainless. I have stainless hooks that I went to because the carbon steel ones got straight like in the picture. You'll pay 10 dollars or so for one 9/0 so they're not cheap. I've had 10/0 in a cheaper grade stainless closed on a bite as if someone put it in a vise, it was a wire type or round shaft. Most the high grade hooks will be flattened on the sides.


----------

